# Hunting 6" anti tilt jaw vise



## LEEQ (Nov 30, 2013)

I believe what I am looking for is a kurt knock off vise. Anti tilt jaw mechanism in a vise with thrust bearing for clamping force, preferably with swivel base. Those are Kurt style vises are they not? What I have found is  enco titelock 6" with 7and1/2" throat swivel base and all for $178 before 15% discount code and shipping. Is there somewhere else I should be looking, or perhaps a free shipping code I'm missing. Anything to drive this price down a bit?


----------



## LEEQ (Nov 30, 2013)

that is to say needle bearing thrust collar for clamping force. oops


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 1, 2013)

That's a pretty good price already.  I just got a Shars vice (5 In) for 108 plus 44 s&h.  Total was just short of 155.00 dollars all said and done.  I would have liked a bigger vice, but the machine I have coming is a 2/3 size bridgey clone.  I don't want to over load the table with too large of a vice and I am pretty sure that a 5 inch will be a nice usable size with a suitable trade off of size versus price.  Eventually  I  may add a larger one in the future, but  for now I am pretty happy with what I have.

Bob


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 1, 2013)

That is areally fair shipping price for shars . They are known for giving an apparently great price and then sticking you hard on the shipping. Do you like the fit and finish?


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks go to chuckorlando for the pointer that enco has 20% off and free shipping for cyber Monday!!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Dec 1, 2013)

The needle thrust bearing is one component, but the "Anglock" vises, and their clones, also have a hemispherical button that presses downward on a surface inside the moveable jaw.

I am sure "Titelock" is a clone, or trying to be, based on the name.  If it is really important to you, download the manual/parts diagram for the vise you are looking at, and look for this part.


Bernie


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, I know it's pretty specific as to their being 1/2lb of downward force applied for every 1lb of clamping force. I think that is the purpose of the detail you describe. We will know soon. Monday I will know if the shipping was free. Soon thereafter we should see the vise. Fingers crossed!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Dec 1, 2013)

That sounds like it!
I have an old Enco Kurt knockoff, and the only thing I would suggest is to have the moveable jaw off, and grease the contact point where the hemisphere contacts the jaw, and make sure the contact surfaces are smooth in there.  5 minute fix.  

This ensures the downforce they are selling.  If you don't have anything like it yet, a vice like that will make a big difference for you!


Bernie


----------



## awander (Dec 1, 2013)

Enco has a big sale, plus free shipping, tomorrow(Monday, December 2).

Use these codes:

CYBER = 20% off entire order no minimum

MONDAY = free shipping


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 1, 2013)

Actually, right now. Till 11pm mon


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 2, 2013)

No word from Enco today meaning they haven't shipped. Still don't know if it had to go truck freight or by free ups, fingers still crossed.


----------



## calstar (Dec 3, 2013)

I bought the Interstate 5" with swivel base from Enco today . Not a Kurt but with 20% off and free delivery(I was asssured by a rep the 65lb vise would be shipped free) its $200 to my door. All important sufraces(bed, jaws, jaw faces, etc) precision ground,  to what degree of precision we shall see.

Brian


----------



## darkzero (Dec 3, 2013)

LEEQ said:


> No word from Enco today meaning they haven't shipped. Still don't know if it had to go truck freight or by free ups, fingers still crossed.



With Enco, usually if you weren't required to pay for freight during checkout & a rep did not call you about your order then your good. Enco sends the shipping notification with tracking the day after it ships. if you ordered earlier today it most likely did ship today.


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 3, 2013)

Sure enough, they sent me an email last night and it should be here wed. That email confirms it has been packed and shipping numbers generated. You don't get that without finalizing payment. It confirms I got 20% off AND free shipping! Now that's a bargain. Now we cross our fingers for a quality vise. I hate pulling the Chinese trigger, wincing and waiting to see if it's going to blow up in my face. Wish me luck.


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 8, 2013)

$175ish to my door. Casting is rough and finish is rough. Not an acme lead screw. Swivel is indeed abt 1/2 the material as my Bport swivel. On the plus side it feels like it clamps tighter than all get out. I hope to find it's accurate as well as ugly as sin Indian craftsmanship. fingers crossed.


----------

